# [Ebay] verkaufe Asus p7p55d, i7-870 2,93ghz, 8gb Ram, Geforce gtx 760...



## Hypertrax99 (12. Oktober 2016)

Aloa,

ich verkaufe auf Ebay meine alte Hardware, sprich:



> #1
> *Mainboard:* Asus P7P55D mit Originalverpackung, Anleitung, Kabeln, Blende und Treiber CD
> *CPU:* Intel® Core™ i7-870 Prozessor (8M Cache, 2.93 GHz)
> *Arbeitsspeicher:* Kingston KHX1333C9D3B1K2/4G DDR3-1333MHz CL9 240-Pin DIMM Kit (2x2GB) und Kingston KHX1333C9D3B1K2/8G DDR3-1333 CL9 240-Pin DIMM Kit (2x4GB)
> ...



sowie 



> #2
> MSI-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-760-N760-TF-2GD5-OC-2048-MB-Grafikkarte
> 
> MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (N760 TF 2GD5/OC) (2048 MB) Grafikkarte 4719072301576 | eBay




Falls wer Interesse hat, nur zu 
Bei Fragen einfach fragen.


Schöne Grüße


----------

